# chromium compile fails on FreeBSD 9.3



## apolinsky (Jun 8, 2016)

I noticed there is a new port of chromium posted, and downloaded the code for my 10.2 and 9.3 machines. The 10.2 seems to be compiling fine (it's not done yet) but the 9.3 bombs with an include 
	
	



```
#include <type_traits>
```
Is there something I can add to correct the problem, or do I have to wait for an updated port?

Thank you.

Alan


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 8, 2016)

Note that if this problem hasn't been reported before, then you should open a new PR.


----------



## apolinsky (Jun 8, 2016)

I submitted it.

Alan


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 9, 2016)

Try to build www/chromium on FreeBSD 9.3 after adding the following flag

```
CXXFLAGS+=      -D_GLIBCXX_USE_C99
```
in www/chromium/Makefile


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2016)

For future reference, on Freshports (www/chromium) there's a link to "PortsMon". That will show the build status on the official build clusters.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=chromium

Looks like builds fine, except on the 9.3 quarterly branch.


----------



## apolinsky (Jun 10, 2016)

I tried to add the suggested

```
CXXFLAGS+=      -D_GLIBCXX_USE_C99
```

and got the same response. I Also tried to use portmaster instead of the port install, with no change.

Alan


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 10, 2016)

Chromium team is working to fix it ASAP.

Thanks for reporting.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2016)

apolinsky said:


> I Also tried to use portmaster instead of the port install, with no change.


That's because both do the exact same thing. I'd actually be surprised if one worked and the other didn't.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 13, 2016)

It was fixed after r416869.


----------



## apolinsky (Jun 14, 2016)

I just tried to compile the port with a portinstall, and got the following error:

```
Updating projects from gyp files...
[27763 refs]
gyp: Call to 'python ../build/util/version.py -f ../chrome/VERSION -t "@BUILD@.@PATCH_HI@.@PATCH_LO@" -e "PATCH_HI=int(PATCH)/256" -e "PATCH_LO=int(PATCH)%256"' returned exit status 0 while in chrome/chrome.gyp.
[69570 refs]
*** [do-configure] Error code 1
```
Alan


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 18, 2016)

Please, provide us the following outputs from your machine:

`uname -a`

`cat /etc/make.conf`

`date -r `cut -f 2 -d '|' /var/db/portsnap/tag``


----------

